# Please help sex my kitten...



## PawPrint88 (Dec 15, 2015)

Hi,
New to the forums but I have a kitten who is about 12 weeks old now. He was sold as a male, but now he is a few months older we are not so sure anymore. We have looked online about how to sex a kitten, but we just really don't know whether 'Oscar' is a he or a she...

Any help would be hugely appreciated as we don't want to keep calling him Oscar if he turns out to be a she. At least she/he is young enough at the moment to respond to a different name should we need to change it.

I have attached 2 photographs, but they are a little unclear. Any help would be great until we can get him/her to see out local vet to determine it 100%.

Thank you again.


----------



## Azura (Dec 18, 2014)

Looks like a male to me!


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Female


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Guess you mean a few weeks later, not a few months! I think it's a girl, but your vet can confirm when the kitten has it's vaccinations. You also need to find out how soon they will neuter him or her. If it's a girl and they insist on her being 6 months old I'd be looking around to see if there's another vet who will neuter earlier. Most reputable UK organisations now recommend 4 months which isn't that far away.

Can we have a photo of the other end please?


----------



## PawPrint88 (Dec 15, 2015)

This is the front end of the little bundle of mischief!  A friend of my mums think he is male.. she is a vet. But again has only seen the above pictures. We shall get him taken to the vets ASAP to find out which sex he is for definate. Thank you for the replies.


----------



## QOTN (Jan 3, 2014)

I think your bundle of mischief might be a bit of a problem to you. The pics look like a boy because of the distance between the two openings but it is not clear there are testicles in the gap between. 'He' might be hiding them somewhere or I suppose they might descend later. The alternative is that 'he' is an unusual 'she.'


----------



## moggie14 (Sep 11, 2013)

Agree with @QOTN - there is a lack of fluffy pom poms if he is a boy!


----------



## Aleisha (Dec 26, 2015)

Sometimes the fluffy Pom poms mentioned above are slow to descend in male kittens, late bloomers are heard of regularly. It looks like a male with the space shown in the pictures but you could always stop in at the vets and ask, usually they don't charge just to say it's a girl or a boy


----------



## meme31 (Jan 24, 2016)

Hi was Oscar a boy or a girl in the end?


----------



## MissBettyPage (Mar 12, 2016)

My first look reaction would be female due to the lack of fluffy pom poms as others have said but taking a closer look i'd say male and the fluffy pom poms are just hiding.

My boy Colin started as Milly.... until he got a willy,
When i was getting him i said from the beginning i only wanted a female as i already had 2 females one of home hadn't been spayed.When i got to ladies house it was an easy choice as she only had 2 left, one definitely male one "female". i double checked myself as due to past jobs& uni i had been shown how to sex them properly, Problem was Colin was the runt of the litter and was tiny so his pom poms were still hiding in his tummy. It wasn't until a few weeks later when they had popped out and he was laid airing himself, lol, that i thought "oh dear they're not meant to be there."

Its funny though as he's now enormous. not overweight enormous, although he could use to lose a pound or two he's just a really big kitty especially for your garden variety moggie

for some reason i've always preferred females but now i wouldn't change him for the world. When adding a new member to the family recently i even decided i wanted a male from the beginning this time.

Did you get the answer from your vet?


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

Op was last seen Dec 18 so I doubt we will ever find out


----------



## MissBettyPage (Mar 12, 2016)

PetloverJo said:


> Milly has had this twice first time spot on caused it,the next time at the injection site. I took her to the vet and she was given some fuciderm gel, to put on twice a day. To stop her irritating it, I put on a cat jacket this stopped her scratching it.
> View attachment 265148





OrientalSlave said:


> Op was last seen Dec 18 so I doubt we will ever find out


dya know i really should remember to check the dates! how frustrating though not getting to the bottom of the mystery, will be driving me mad now lol


----------

